# i need your help please



## 0bLKaLT5 (Apr 18, 2011)

I have a 6spd 05 altima se-r and i am getting a po507 code, just did a throttle body cleaning two weeks ago. i noticed the idle is okay, but when i am shifting between gears, the rpms go up about 500rmps and then go down. ex. shift 1st to 2nd, shift at 2500rpms and in between shifting it goes up to 3000rpms and then back down. i know my foot is off the accelorator when i am shifting gears. i tried disconnecting the battery, and holding the terminal wires together to reset the ecu,and drain the capacitors, but rpms still go up between shifting and ses light will appear after some miles? any ideas?:wtf:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The diagnostic procedure for P0507 goes as follows:
-Check PCV hose connection, if OK
-Start engine and check for intake air leaks after the MAS, if OK
-Replace ECM.

Just a note, it states before the DTC confirmation procedure make sure the target idle speed is within specification. If not, perform idle air volume relearn procedure. You may want to perform the idle air volume relearn procedure and see if the condition is corrected if there is no PCV connection issue and no vacuum leaks before laying out the money to have the ECM replaced.


----------



## 0bLKaLT5 (Apr 18, 2011)

hey, thanks alot, that really helps! you got back to me really quick!


----------

